# Application/file association problem - Running System 7.5.5 on Basilisk II



## Ozzyfreakdude (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello
I just installed Basilisk II a few days ago and I've spent countless hours trying to get it set up.
Now I've got it to where I can get on the internet from basilisk, and I have StuffIt Expander. Every once in a while, I'll find a downloaded file that will work, but about 90% of the time, The files and archives I download won't even open. Most of the files I'm working with are .sit and .hxq. I get a few different kinds of error messages. Sometimes it says that an archive is damaged, sometimes it says that it could be opened if I had dropstuff (which, ironically, is another file that wouldn't open), Sometimes it says a file is incomplete, etc...

I found a program called ResEdit and I've tried running it, trying things like setting the Resource and Creator types both to SIT!, but it still won't work. Sometimes when I open things for the first time in ResEdit, it says that there's no resource fork. However, sometimes files don't say that the first time.

I've even tried unstuffing things in Windows, using the latest version of the Stuffit trial for windows, and adding them to my hard disk image in hfv explorer, and it still won't recognize the files (even if I add the APPL extentions in ResEdit).

I read somewhere that rebuilding the desktop might help, so I tried the method Apple's website gave to do that, and it didn't work. I don't know whether that just doesn't work in Basilisk or I was just doing it wrong. Then I saw where there's a program that's supposed to work to rebuild the desktop in Basilisk, called Tech Tools Lite 3.04 (or something similar). I downloaded that file, too, and ironically, that archive wouldn't open either.

I've spent every second of my free time trying to fix this in the last few days and I'm about to pull my hair out. Any help at all is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, problem 1, you are running under an emulator, and they never work as the original. And 2, OS 7 is so old that finding anything worth while that will run under it will be next to impossible. And 3, due to the shady area of emulators being legal, we won't help. But I will say that almost all the files you are finding will not work because they are too new. .sit files have changed over the years, and the old Stuffit Expander will not open newer files. And as crazy as it sounds, the new Expander will not open all the old files either. Also, playing with ResEdit is extremely dangerous, unless you know exactly what you are doing. Changing little things like you have been doing will not help you. So, unless there was a reason that you need to run old OS 7, you are fighting a loosing battle.


----------

